# Music that brings me back memories



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

enjoy


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

Barry white some tone


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


the dancer HubaHuba


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

Love it, Pathfinder!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


That guy that was trying to dance there was no way he was getting a lumber that night


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

Music, has, and will continue to be medicine for me.

Chicken soup for my soul it is.


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Music, has, and will continue to be medicine for me.
> 
> Chicken soup for my soul it is.


yip good for the soul


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


Just for the ladies


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


Class act


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2020)

So Many songs bring back memories to me,but this one brings back my best memory. A few hours after I met the love of my life he asked me to dance with him.This was the song they were playing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2020)

I really made a fool of myself the first time I heard this song. I was at the Mother son lunchen when my son was  graduating High School. This song started playing and I got all chocked up and said to him "You're school mates really made a nice song for their Mom's" he laughed at me and said "Mom we didn't write that song,didn't you ever hear it before."


----------



## Pepper (Sep 20, 2020)

A great time in my life, this version sung by it's author, John Phillips and his little group, Mamas & Papas




I prefer Scott McKenzie's cover.  It's iconic.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2020)

Listening to Chicago brings back memories Their brass instrumentals section was great. I watched them at Ontario Place with my brothers and friends and it was really fun.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


My BFF has played piano for The Crystals.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2020)

I loved his smile. Gone too soon!


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


real deep pipes he has


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2020)

Whenever I hear this song it reminds me of when I was a teenager and would go to the Saturday night dances. One boy that would hang around me all the time got so excited and thought this song was about me. I'm just happy he wasn't at the dances when Barbara Ann came out by the Beach Boys, It would have blown his mind.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 21, 2020)

Remember this song in my High School cafeteria in 1978 in Michigan.
*Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight (1976) Uncut Video*


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)

The first time I saw Johnny Mathis in person,when he sang this song it made me cry and when I looked around the room almost every woman was crying too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

I love this song because my Husbands name is Johnny ! But somedays he is a Devil !


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2020)

*When I was a 13yrs old I had a boyfriend We lived on the same street. He would sing this song to me a lot.*


----------



## pathfinder (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2020)

*Until about 2yrs ago I lived in the City. We had a Disc Jockey that lived on our street and every year we would have 2 block parties. He would play music and we would all dance in the street. Every year he played songs with all the neighborhood woman's names in them.Like Barbara Ann,Marylou,Dianna etc. Then he would end the party with a song he knew I loved. I was just listening to it and it brought back those Happy Days.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2020)

Something in the air---The Revolution is here


----------



## 911 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2020)

*My Father would sing this to me all the time.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2020)




----------

